# Itunes missing files



## ijoannski (Nov 8, 2012)

Some songs I attempt to play display this message:

The song (song name) could not be used because the original file could not be found. Would you like to locate it?

I click locate and get the message "iTunes was not able to locate any of 572 missing files." "Files that could not be found are marked with a !."

any suggestions on how I might find these files? I have an iMac 10.6.8

thank you


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

did you move your itunes library from a location to another?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If the files have been moved or are located on an external HD that isn't mounted, if you manually correct the first missing file (via iTunes), iTunes is usually smart enough to "re-connect" the other missing files if they are in the same location.

For other cases, you can try Doug's iTunes Applescripts that include one for using Spotlight (OS X's built in search)to find and re-link these missing files for you.

http://dougscripts.com/itunes/scripts/ss.php?sp=bringoutyerdead


----------



## ijoannski (Nov 8, 2012)

I have not intentionally moved my library...if I did move it what steps do I take to find it?

Also I do not have an external hard drive but I hope to get one for my upcoming birthday...then I can put all my music on it.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

ijoannski said:


> I have not intentionally moved my library...if I did move it what steps do I take to find it?
> 
> Also I do not have an external hard drive but I hope to get one for my upcoming birthday...then I can put all my music on it.


You really don't want to do that. You have to have a backup which is a second copy. You don't want to keep the only copy on an external hard drive.

Did you try searching the drive for your music files to see if they're there?


----------



## ijoannski (Nov 8, 2012)

When I open Finder folder I see pretty much all my music there. Should music be there? How do I get it out? when I click on "get info" I see the following info: 

/System/Library/CoreServices/Finder.app/Contents/Resources/CannedSearches

Does this tell you anything?


----------



## ijoannski (Nov 8, 2012)

The music in Finder is found under "all documents"...again, should music be shown here?


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

heres what I would do.

Goto iTunes, open the iTunes Menu > Preferences> Advanced > Keep iTunes Media Folder Organized (check it) and Copy Files to iTunes folder when opening. (check that too)

When thats done, find those songs, open them and they should automatically copy themselves into the iTunes library and they will be in your finder>users>(username)>Music>iTunes>iTunes Music Folder.


----------

